# Thanksgiving thanks



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Found a few that hadn't gone South. Had three right at 20 inches.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice. 20" are perfect size for a meal.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Almost saddled up tonight but as soon as the mercury dipped into the 30's I was out. Been in the mountains trapped with the in laws. Gotta go kill something


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Man I hear you, but I love the mountains. This was my last trip for this Year. This Sat is the gigging get together at wolf bay lodge and it gets started from 4pm till.About 35 folks last year and think it will be even bigger this year. A great way to meet some great folks and share stories. Waders recommended.Hope anyone that wants to come can make it.Don't have to be a gigger. Good food and atmosphere.

All are welcome.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Wish I could join you, had my first stuffed flounder at WBL back in the early 70's. Have lots of good stories of growing up on the Point and fishing Perdido and Intercoastal. Miss those years when the Key was nothing but Johnson beach and a couple of cinder block homes....


----------

